# C'dale bottle cages?



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

any good,they have a small lip at the bottom that holds the bottle ,looks if you get a lil bit of movement or bump ,out the bottle comes,anyone?


----------



## Ledipus (Apr 17, 2007)

I have never used them. To be honest, if they look flimsy they probably are. I currently have a Spec Manta cage on my CAAD and i think it works great. Easy to get the bottle in and out, and holds it secure. Isn't that all we ask of these devices?


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

vette said:


> any good,they have a small lip at the bottom that holds the bottle ,looks if you get a lil bit of movement or bump ,out the bottle comes,anyone?


I have two on my SystemSix. No problems in 3+ years. Snug and secure.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

debatin between these and perf. strada lite at 43 grams,lol also color, white or black on a white frame,ahhh decisions,decisions.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I have the alloy ones like these:










They are about 40 grams each. I use them on my cyclocross bike when I use it as a training bike on dirt and gravel roads or in the winter. They hold bottles very well even on the roughest roads, they wont even move. I have also used it on a mountain bike and never lost a bottle, something I can't say of every cages...


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I was using their composite cages for a while.. They looked nice on my bike but would randomly eject my bottles whenever I hit a bump. Nearly dropped twice at Battenkill.. dropped on a group ride.. Dropped on a training ride and almost biffed it because of it. I said the hell with it and switched to the Specialized cages since they never drop.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

didnt look that secure so I went with Specialized. Much better but now they changed the style


----------



## Ultrasaurus (Jan 28, 2011)

I use the GT40 cages and they're fantastic. I lost a couple bottles with my old cages, switched to these and never looked back. The black looks really nice, and 40 grams for a good price, while still being aluminum.


----------

